# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Jay Cutler 2 weeks out from the O!

## Carlos_E



----------


## Carlos_E



----------


## Carlos_E

This is the best I have seen him!

----------


## JohnboyF

look at his calf seperation wow.

----------


## D3m3nt3d

Looking unreal!

----------


## Hackamaniac

I thought I was looking in the mirror at first.. :Smilie:  He does look incredible!!!

----------


## G-1000

All natty right there. 


He looks geart.

----------


## Phreak101

He must be using S-P MGF!  :LOL:  

He looks awesome! Throw on some tanner and some oil and Ronnie's gonna have some competition!

----------


## audis4

damn, now thats ripped!

----------


## UpstateTank

go jay down with ronnie!

----------


## SPIKE

> I thought I was looking in the mirror at first.


You too huh  :LOL:  















> He must be using S-P MGF!


Now that was funny..

----------


## Carlos_E

> go jay down with ronnie!


Pft!

----------


## MAXIMA5

Wow, I'm going to have to get me some Cell-Tech and start doing the workouts they put in the Muscle Mags.

Did you see the garden hose vein running down the back of his calf?
DAAAAAMMMMNN.

And everyone was saying he got fat.

----------


## C_Bino

He's gonna win I can feel it now.

----------


## Carlos_E

> He's gonna win I can feel it now.


You haven't seen Ronnie.  :Big Grin:

----------


## doctadank

those legs are unreal

too bad id never like to look like that

----------


## JohnboyF

Post the pics of ronnie carlos... and dexter please if you got them

----------


## RA

*edit* The second pic is from 05 Mr. O

----------


## AnabolicAndre

he looks grreat 

He will def give ronnie a run for his money

----------


## chest6

Looks crazy..now wheres ronnie lets compare  :Smilie:

----------


## FranKieC

We need some Ronnie pics to compare

----------


## Carlos_E

Only Ronnie picts I've found he has cloths on... .training in the gym.

----------


## Timm1704

> those legs are unreal
> 
> too bad id never like to look like that


lol cheers for letting us know. dont train too hard bro, you mite get too big  :Wink/Grin:  

as for jay, he looks great, but second place material

----------


## JohnboyF

In Septmeber 2006 MD magazine there is interview with Dexter Jackson "The Blade"

He is going to start dieting 4-5 weeks out no cardio... thats right no cardio..

Damn bastard!

----------


## Smiley619

must be nice not having to do cardio! i think dex is gonna look good

----------


## Bigmax

Yeah he's looking good there...hey carlos what about your training journal???

----------


## Carlos_E

> Yeah he's looking good there...hey carlos what about your training journal???


I will update. I have to put in the last couple of days.

----------


## heavyrotation92

legs look bigger than ever for sure!!!!

----------


## RuhlFreak55

He is lookin good......i still think he can't beat ronnie though

----------


## Superhuman

his legs look SO much bigger! I told everybody in the Mr. O thread that Jay's gonna take it and now you can see why!

----------


## RuhlFreak55

psh you know rionnie will win unless there's some kind of miracle

----------


## Polska

if ronnie wins jay will off himself.

----------


## firmechicano831

He looks really good. I got him on myspace as a friend. I will be there for him chearing him on in the MR O.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> if ronnie wins jay will off himself.


nah.....he'll just decide to do the arnold classic this year and win it again

----------


## novastepp

Let's Go Jay! i want to see him win bad...

----------


## UpstateTank

> Pft!


haha apparently someones a ronnie fan...although i wanna see jay win no one can ever take away what coleman has done for the sport

----------


## C_Bino

> You haven't seen Ronnie.


Yes I havent seen Ronnie, but Jay is just looking VERY LARGE. I am probably biased towards Jay but honestly I dont see why people think Ronnie has it in the bag. My non-biased breakdown is as follows:

*Ronnie:*
_Better overall genetic conditioning (more grainy)
Better bi's
Better chest
Better detail in the back_

*Cutler:*
_Better proportion
Better Abs (obvious)
Better Tri's (obvious)
Better Calves (obvious)_

Could obviously go into more detail but thats the way I look at it, they are both amazing and have better aspects, but I think the margin by which Jays abs, calves and tri's beat out Ronnies is far larger than the margin in which Ronnie takes it in the Bi's and Pec's department.

I give Ronnie a lot of credit of course because I have much respect for all bodybuilders (COUGH except Kamali COUGH) but I think the package Jay represents is overall better.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

you forgot ronnie's legs..........ginormous

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> haha apparently someones a ronnie fan...although i wanna see jay win no one can ever take away what coleman has done for the sport


hell yeah i'm a ronnie fan all you have to do to become one is watch the unbelievable and the cost of redemption

----------


## C_Bino

> you forgot ronnie's legs..........ginormous


I left legs out of it man. I dont think either guy wins in that dept. They are both killer. If either one of them got the leg award it wouldnt be disappointing, ya know what I mean? Really either or.

----------


## big staley

I meet jay at the Arnold classic duds a beast I couldn't belive how sort lee was tho.

----------


## *Alex*

i'll be there at the show. cant freaking wait!

----------


## SVTMuscle*

he def brought his gut down alot, his legs look a bit smaller though. he looks amazing non to less.

----------


## Carlos_E

> hell yeah i'm a ronnie fan all you have to do to become one is watch the unbelievable and the cost of redemption


Damn straight! I have both.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

can't beat ronnie's training......Jay looks like a pansy next to ronnie if you compare the training.....IMO of course.....

----------


## SVTMuscle*

that is true ruhl

----------


## Polska

They should give it to Jay this year. It should have gone to him last year too imo. my gut feeling tells me that ronnie will take it though.

----------


## RA

Unless ronnie screwed up something big time I dont see jay beating him.

----------


## stunner5000pt

he neds to work on something because it's not upto par with the ronnie yet

can you guess what it is??
 :Big Grin: 
his PERSONALITY

----------


## Superhuman

no, because he's better than Ronnie

----------


## C_Bino

> can't beat ronnie's training......Jay looks like a pansy next to ronnie if you compare the training.....IMO of course.....


I can somewhat agree...but at the same time who cares?
They arent judging their training on stage, its their physiques. I have said it before and will say it again...what possible iota of difference does it make if one bodybuilder lifts heavier than another? They arent powerlifters and Jay is bigger than 99.9% of bodybuilders on the planet so its obviously working for him, why would he change it?

----------


## Hackamaniac

Agree with Bino!!

----------


## firmechicano831

Agree with Bino too.

----------


## C_Bino

Superhuman, Hack and Firmech you guys are my new best friends.

 :LOL:

----------


## slob

I think Jay really deserves to win this year. It is going to break his heart if he doesn't though =(

----------


## collar

go ronnie!!!
jay looks great though.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

hell yeah....go ronnie.....nothing to it but to do it

----------


## Evil Predator

Ronnie is going to take it, but Jay Cutler deserves one. The man is a freak, and he works hard and is a pretty good image for the sport compared to say kamali or Titus  :LOL:  I like the guy, but I dont think he can beat ronnie yet.

----------


## Carlos_E

> go ronnie!!!


Finally! Someone who knows what they're talking about.  :Smilie:

----------


## Carlos_E

> hell yeah....go ronnie.....nothing to it but to do it


Nuthin' but a peanut!!!

----------


## RussianVodka

Wow, he looks great, but now I want to see Ronnie's pictures :Smilie:

----------


## STYLE74

He looks damn good, i hope he finally wins 1.

----------


## chest6

I gotta order it on TV. Missed it last year. I got a feeling its gonna be realllly close and Jay might win. Who knows.

----------


## I_AM_HE

do u think he has ever juiced ?

----------


## I_AM_HE

jk guys he looks the best he will win Ronnie is old news

----------


## C_Bino

> jk guys he looks the best he will win Ronnie is old news


That's what I like to hear.

BTW I dont think he has ever used gear...

----------


## Carlos_E

> I gotta order it on TV. Missed it last year.


You can't. There is no pay per view this year.

----------


## C_Bino

> You can't. There is no pay per view this year.


*WHAT?*

----------


## chest6

> *WHAT?*


 ([email protected]^Y$Y Ditto

!?!??!!

----------


## vic99

Most pro's are natty. I doubt he uses.

----------


## chest6

> Most pro's are natty. I doubt he uses.


Yea..Cutler is totally natty.

----------


## stocky121

1) you guys should count your selves lucky we have never been able to get paper view over in our island  :Frown: 

2) jay look's in really great shape and i hope he wins. But if you lock at him he dosent look well look's like he's going to die before he even makes it to the O

----------


## MAXIMA5

We're all natty.

----------


## Timm1704

i think jay looks awesome, but standing next to ronnie, i have always prefered ronnies physique. i cant figure out why, maybe its his fuller pecs, thicker delts, or maybe its jays awful hair style that puts me off. either way, GO OLYMPIA.... YEAH!

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> I gotta order it on TV. Missed it last year. I got a feeling its gonna be realllly close and Jay might win. Who knows.


I'm pretty fukin furious that the superbowl of our sport will not even so much as have a pay per view option  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## marcus300

Jay looks outstanding but he will always be 2nd best while ronnie is stood next to him, ronnie is a breed of his own, guys a legend and jay knows it

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> Jay looks outstanding but he will always be 2nd best while ronnie is stood next to him, ronnie is a breed of his own, guys a legend and jay knows it


exactly

----------


## guest589745

If ronnie looks better than jay here, thats crazy. 


Jay looks like he would beat last years ronnie but we'll see what hapens this year. His abs look much better.

----------


## Anabolic CEO

What day is Mr. O?? 


I thought it was in November?? or was that the day i watched porn on a big Screen???

----------


## *Narkissos*

> he def brought his gut down alot, his legs look a bit smaller though. he looks amazing non to less.


That's the first thing that stood out to me...then his soft glutes at 2 weeks out grabbed my attention next.

His upper body thickness is up.. but now it appears Jay, who's strength is in his balance, is unbalanced. That was the very first thing i saw.

For Jay to win Ronnie'd have to stay home. or show up in a wheelchair.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> That's the first thing that stood out to me...then his soft glutes at 2 weeks out grabbed my attention next.
> 
> His upper body thickness is up.. but now it appears Jay, who's strength is in his balance, is unbalanced. That was the very first thing i saw.
> 
> For Jay to win Ronnie'd have to stay home. or show up in a wheelchair.


o snap me and Nark agree on something! i got a good eye  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Anabolic CEO

Yeah, Jay looks "WAY" to small, Ronnie once again......The Winner!!

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> Yeah, Jay looks "WAY" to small, Ronnie once again......The Winner!!


yeah and its still 2 weeks out, so hes still holding all his water. he'll probaly compete at around 255-260! 
#2 possibly #3 now that Dexter is doing it

----------


## Swifto

Jay looks good. Ronnie *WILL* look better.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> o snap *me and Nark agree on something*! i got a good eye


  :LOL:  @"o snap"

lol...

----------


## stay gold

> All natty right there. 
> 
> 
> He looks geart.




i hope you're joking.... he definately looks great, a lot better than last year..but he's definately not natty. none of these bohemoths are.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Ronnie will win due to politics.

Jay has always had a better physique IMO. But i still don't understand why people like looking at these freaks, they are not appealing in anyway shape or form. How did BBing get so out of whack in the first place?

----------


## snoopy

Jay looks great as usual unfortunately the O politics will put him second regardless of how much better than ronnie he is, Ronnie has a record to break, as did Arnie in 1980, this one is going to be just as controversial I feel.

----------


## getpumped24

he put on some serious mass this year

----------


## Anabolic CEO

> i hope you're joking.... he definately looks great, a lot better than last year..but he's definately not natty. none of these bohemoths are.



ROFL...ROFL.....This is the funniest thing i have heard all my life...ROFL.

Oh course he is Natty, Jay just does a new Multi-Vitamin that they just came out with, and lots of Protein.

----------


## D.Bone

You can see glute striations already .. and Jays hams look allot bigger and more detailed then last year as well as his back. im routing for Jay for the "O". hes the perfect example of an Mr. olympia. someone who makes improvements each year . shows good symatry fullness and conditioning...

----------


## Schmidty

U all forgot the newest threat to them all..Me the one the only Schmidty,thats right im gonna come outa left field to dominat and take Ronnie down.

----------


## Geodogg

> i hope you're joking.... he definately looks great, a lot better than last year..but he's definately not natty. none of these bohemoths are.


 :Jawdrop: OMG!!! are you serious. all this time we all thought they were natty.

----------


## Geodogg

Here is what Ronnie had to say on another forum.




> Originally Posted by somebody
> 
> How's it going Big Ron? I saw some pics of Cutler a few days ago and he looks his best. I know why you've been on the downlow. It's because you want to wait until the Olympia to show everyone your complete package and you will unleash the beast that day. Big Ron, I know you're ready to win your 9th Olympia. I just wanted to say good luck and God Bless.
> 
> somebody
> 
> 
> Yes I've heard about Cutler and yes I'm waiting for the Olympia to show my complete package....

----------


## CSAR

> I give Ronnie a lot of credit of course because I have much respect for all bodybuilders (COUGH except Kamali COUGH) but *I think the package Jay represents is overall better*.


WORD!!!! My thoughts exactly! Go Jay!!

----------


## SVTMuscle*

has anyone heard the rumor that if Jay looses, he will let Ronnie shave his head on stage???? I guess it was in MD

----------


## Carlos_E

Yes, I read that he was shaving his head. Didn't know why though.  :LOL:

----------


## mmaximus25

If he loses this year he said he would shave his head... He said it when I saw him in Austin... everyone thought it was a joke then but its not... Hes been known for his hair, hes one of the few that still can grow hair or doesn't shave it... Hes gonna shave it if he loses... I think he should shave it if he wins too
I just dont think Ronnie looks that great with his mass... biggers not always better, the judges make these comments but when is it gonna be seen on the "BIG" Stage. Oh, wait I forgot about "no more guts"... if mass wins with sacrifice to some condition then Ronnie wins if he truley is coming in bigger (I dont think he'll have bettered his conditon with added mass)... If Jay comes in with a tighter, a bit lighter better conditioned Jay should get it this year... But I feel like its BS right up until the day of the O this year... I get some hope as the date nearsagain.

my .02

----------


## CSAR

Ronnie's a great bodybuilder and good ambassador for the sport. However, in my most humble of opinions - he's a perfect example of what is wrong with modern bodybuilding. It's a sad day when the reigning Mr. O resembles one of John Gleneicki's "Musclehedz" characters.

It's good to see Jay coming in a bit lighter and tighter. Sounds like he decided not to play the mass game with Ronnie, which is a smart move if Coleman does indeed come in at a projected 290+ lbs with a gut of Spagetti-O's. Hopefully, the judges will see through the "more is better" fa&#231;ade and award the Sandow to a bodybuilder who resembles what a Mr. O should truly look like. Yet, due to Mr. O politics as usual, that probably won't happen.

----------


## MAXIMA5

> Yes, I read that he was shaving his head. Didn't know why though.


I think Jay should have his head and walk on stage wearing a robe, crown, and septar.

----------


## MASTER

I think the mass Jay has added to his jaw and forehead since last year, will be what seals the victory for him this year. On a serious note, go RONNIE!!!

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> I think Jay should have his head and walk on stage wearing a robe, crown, and septar.


haha yeah that'd be funny, too bad thats as close as he'll ever feel to mr. O!

----------


## Carlos_E

> Hopefully, the judges will see through the "more is better" façade and award the Sandow to a bodybuilder who resembles what a Mr. O should truly look like.


Then it would go to Victor.

----------


## mmaximus25

> Ronnie will win due to politics.
> 
> Jay has always had a better physique IMO. But i still don't understand why people like looking at these freaks, they are not appealing in anyway shape or form. How did BBing get so out of whack in the first place?


technology mate. I feel like its a band wagon and all those that truley see what bigger means (more drugs) are the ones rooting for the better conditioned proportional BBers.

I feel a rant coming.............

IMO I see all of these guys that I am willing to bet are water weights rooting for Ronnie helping to deviate the sport further... the fans are what makes or breaks pro BBing... if the fans want to see more quality we have to speak up with majority... sadly I see the majority on Ronnies tip. what about the 98 Ronnie, the Ronnie I can truley admire???

I wonder why so many people would root for something they couldn't ever achive but not for somthing closer to true aspiration, of coarse that is if you have some what good genetics... 

Again Ronnie 98, thats the perfect Mr. O... now look at him ... What happened??? Does anyone remember 98 and what he looked like, to come from a somthing like 15th place a yr before to win after DY retired... Its like everyone dropped their brain an jumped on the bigger is better band wagon. I'm not that old, 98 guys... just google it if you were in diapers or still using a juniors saftey cup..... my .02 Mr O should look like what ronnie did in 98... now all the pros are gunning for much more mass with less quality...
Rant over... sorry my estrogen must be up

----------


## CSAR

> Then it would go to Victor.


Agreed. He's looking really good. Looking forward to seeing both him and Dexter.

----------


## Jack Rabbit Slim

When ronnie is not flexing, his gut looks like he is 9 months pregnant. I think that the BB of the past are much better and healthier looking than todays BB.

----------


## CSAR

> When ronnie is not flexing, his gut looks like he is 9 months pregnant. I think that the BB of the past are much better and healthier looking than todays BB.


Agreed. Anyhow, perhaps he'll have to reconsider the "bigger is better" theory after losing this year's Mr. O.

----------


## cfiler

> When ronnie is not flexing, his gut looks like he is 9 months pregnant. I think that the BB of the past are much better and healthier looking than todays BB.


Agree 100%. Ronnies GH gut, and calves were a huge downfall for him.

----------


## CSAR

> haha yeah that'd be funny, too bad thats as close as he'll ever feel to mr. O!


Oops!! Maybe you could buy him a robe, scepter, & crown to make up for your faux pas... :2jk:

----------


## *_MaXx_JuiCe_*

day'm jay looks jacked

----------

